
Video: Watch a site's UI get refactored - preinheimer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6-q5BheEYU
======
preinheimer
I liked the end result much more than the original. It was handy to hear the
thought process behind the design, and watch it happen, rather than just a
before & after screenshot.

